# Your RU' or R'U x63 best time?



## gbchaosmaster (Jan 22, 2010)

38 seconds with RU'


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2010)

18.91 was my pb from a while a go, but I'm usually about 24ish. R U'


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 22, 2010)

19.86.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

19.08.

God that starts to cramp.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 22, 2010)

37.03 with U R'.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 22, 2010)

16.31 first try


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jan 22, 2010)

Does R U count?


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2010)

30.80 first try I could get sub20 but there is no way I'm going to bother trying.


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2010)

14, done this before.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 22, 2010)

Can only do sub 10? Lol :O
Besides Breandan 

My best time is like.. 14.X


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 22, 2010)

14.34 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2010)

I managed an 18.40. This is kind of a silly event.
EDIT: 15.85, didn't see that coming o_0

I can get roughly 11 seconds on the sim


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 22, 2010)

Ryan, as fast as your video is (I can't do R U' that quickly!), David Allen from the 2003 WC was probably nearly twice that speed if not more. Ask anyone who was at the competition, it was absolutely incredible to watch!

Chris


----------



## TMOY (Jan 22, 2010)

31.69 for me. I suck at this kind of silly events


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone try OH with this?


----------



## powershotman (Jan 22, 2010)

just tried ,and 15.83 is my best


----------



## powershotman (Jan 22, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Anyone try OH with this?


fyi,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY-ad7_oUK4
sub20


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 22, 2010)

Not done it for ages.

*times*

14.83


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Ryan, as fast as your video is (I can't do R U' that quickly!), David Allen from the 2003 WC was probably nearly twice that speed if not more. Ask anyone who was at the competition, it was absolutely incredible to watch!


Are you sure it's not just your perception that has changed?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan, as fast as your video is (I can't do R U' that quickly!), David Allen from the 2003 WC was probably nearly twice that speed if not more. Ask anyone who was at the competition, it was absolutely incredible to watch!
> ...



I don't remember anyone timing David on this, so I can't give you any quantifiable time for how fast he was able to execute the alg.

To be fair also, he did lock up a number of times when doing this, which would kill his time. However, sometimes he could find his stride and do many executions of (R U') at a very rapid pace without lockups.

I remember there being a video of him on the main stage where he ended with M' U style triggers at the end of his solve, and even in that official solve his speed on these style of moves was really amazing! The spectators on the side of the stage were talking about it every time he had this flourish style ending. He did tell me that he used M' U style triggers a lot because he was corners first and ended with M layer turns, and this led him to wanting to learn to do R U' very quickly.

Yes, of course my perception of how fast he was may have changed toward the exaggerated since I: 1) Have not witnessed him do the trigger in person for 6 years, and 2) Never timed him at the time when he did execute the trigger.

I do remember the sound of his cube, as accurately as auditory memory is over time, when he executed the turns though, and it was a pace that was definitely faster than Ryan's pace in the video. I don't mean to sound like Ryan's pace is a slow one either, because I cannot execute the trigger as fast as Ryan did.

--edit--
I'll try to give you something quantifiable. The pacing sound I remember sounds close to 16th notes being played at a 4/4 tempo of about 160 beats per minute. And yes I did use a metronome to make sure I measured the beat very exactly. So, yes my memory of the experience was exaggerated in that his pacing would work out to, very roughly, to 10.67 turns per second which is nowhere near double the speed of Ryan's video. Perhaps at David's best he may have been doing 11.5-12 turns per second. This would work out to doing RU'x63 in an estimated 10.5 seconds or so.

Chris


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Yes, of course my perception of how fast he was may have changed toward the exaggerated since I: 1) Have not witnessed him do the trigger in person for 6 years, and 2) Never timed him at the time when he did execute the trigger.


Not at all because cubing has improved a lot since then and because most of what was amazing then is boring now?



cmhardw said:


> I do remember the sound of his cube, as accurately as auditory memory is over time, when he executed the turns though, and it was a pace that was definitely *faster than Ryan's pace* in the video.


Which is not unheard of. Here's 11.19 seconds:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTgcKeD8_Ew

That's only 1.28 times as fast as Ryan, though, not nearly twice as fast. How do you feel about this one? Still think David was nearly 1.56 times that speed if not more?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I do remember the sound of his cube, as accurately as auditory memory is over time, when he executed the turns though, and it was a pace that was definitely *faster than Ryan's pace* in the video.
> ...



Stefan, I made an edit to my previous post when I probably should have double posted. Check the bottom of the post for a stab at a more quantifiable analysis.

Chris


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 22, 2010)

19.48

Best I could find on YouTube was Brendan Vallance's 10.81





He turns insanely fast!!


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 22, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> 19.48
> 
> Best I could find on YouTube was Brendan Vallance's 10.81
> 
> ...



holy crap that is insane (i can only get like 30 sec with this)


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Stefan, I made an edit to my previous post when I probably should have double posted.


Yeah, I would've missed that had you not mentioned it now. And yes, 10.5 is much more reasonable. I'm not convinced he could do that, but then again don't care. I was just bothered by the "nearly twice as fast" as I don't believe that (and you know how much I love myths). Thanks for the added analysis.


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 22, 2010)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > 19.48
> ...



Well, he's only the current world champion


----------



## egon.Ages (Jan 23, 2010)

+ he picks up the cube, i don't do that.
btw: my best one was 13.97


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a video I took at Jude's house of Charlie Cooper getting sub-15 > 






I fail as I stop the video as soon as she finishes.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 23, 2010)

i got 29.68

My hands start to cramp after this lol


----------



## Joseph Gibney (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had some runs between 10 and 10.5, but I can get 11-12 very consistently. Never quite got the sub 10, but maybe with a bit of practice and a good cube. Don't have any super fast videos, but I could make one sometime. People at nationals this summer saw me do it, though. I've also gone through the cycle two times in a row in nearly 20 seconds flat.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 17, 2010)

25ish with L' U


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 17, 2010)

powershotman said:


> fyi,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY-ad7_oUK4
> sub20



lol that guy is a noob


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 17, 2010)

Neroflux said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > fyi,
> ...



OMG ZOMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG THAT IS SO NOOBZ I CAN DO 5S OH I PWNZ FLUX


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 17, 2010)

13.58


----------



## Enter (Feb 17, 2010)

14.xx sec two hands 
and 21.40 OH


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy insane at Breandan. That is gobsmacking.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 17, 2010)

I voted sub 10 because I have done it sub 10 before like twice. I average 12-13.


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I voted sub 10 because I have done it sub 10 before like twice. I average 12-13.


 That's insane!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 17, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I voted sub 10 because I have done it sub 10 before like twice. I average 12-13.
> ...



Is it?!

Olivér just interrogated me about it so apparently yes.

No lock ups etc with a good cube and good precision it's not that hard. I have practised of course! I'll practise again and make a video perhaps.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 17, 2010)

My record is 16.19 
But my fingers hurt after a while.

Charlie:


----------



## Feryll (Feb 17, 2010)

My R' U x 63 usually takes over 30 seconds, but I can do a single R U' in under a second  But seriously, I can do it in just over 30 seconds. I need to practice moar.


----------



## TheTurtleman9 (Feb 18, 2010)

Did it for the first time and got 37.14 using R' U


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 19, 2010)

My best time is 22.41 seconds. I can't seem to beat it.


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Feb 20, 2010)

38s,*so bad* .My fastest time is 31 S


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 20, 2010)

18.07, first day trying, so much jamming, AHH


----------

